# One of our own needs your thoughts and prayers...



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Dove/Marge and she broke her hip last night - had hip replacement surgery about 9:00 PM. She'll be in the hospital for a few days then go to a rehab for a couple weeks. Paul still isn't home himself. He needs our thoughts and prayers too. Marge is going to have to get much better before she can take care of Paul.

Whatever you write here I will copy it all and send it to her to read.  

Thanks - I know you all will help her spirits.  She really needs us.

Edited to add if any of you want anymore information please feel free to PM me.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 27, 2005)

aww that breaks my heart....oh Marge!!!  I have you in my thoughts!  On hurdle is enough but when you get faced with so many at a time.  Things will get better!  Your a very strong person!  You know that.  One day at a time.  Your in my thoughts....

Thank you KE for letting us know.....its nice to have someone that cares


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 27, 2005)

BIG prayers and hugs are being sent Marge's way.  We love you sweetie!


----------



## GB (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Marge I am so sorry to hear that. You and Paul will certainly be in my thoughts. I wish you both the speediest of recoveries!!!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 27, 2005)

*Marge and Paul,

     You know my thoughts and prayers are with you.

                                        With Much Aloha, Linda*


----------



## corazon (Sep 27, 2005)

We are all so sorry to hear this!  You and Paul have all our warmest thoughts and have a quick recovery!  We miss you here at DC!


----------



## htc (Sep 27, 2005)

Marge, know you're in our thoughts. Get better soon!!


----------



## licia (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I saw how worried she already was about being able to care for her dh.  I hope she will heal quickly and get the rest she needs.  Tell her we will say a prayer for her and her dh.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 27, 2005)

Marge! 

Your in my thoughts and prayers!!
We love you, hurry and get better. On second thought, you take your time to get better. Don't try to rush it. Let everything heal and get all the rest that you have needed for a long time now.
We'll be waiting for you when your able to come back fully recovered and rested.

HUGS AND KISSES!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 27, 2005)

Marge, you and Paul are in my thoughts.  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for both of you!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 27, 2005)

Marge,

I'm so sorry this has happened...Please know how much you are loved here and how you are missed...Get better soon and know we all will be waiting to welcome you home...
hugs to you and Paul...
kadesma


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 27, 2005)

Marge, Hope you are feeling stronger with all the love being sent to you from DC. I can't believe someone so nice should have to go through all this, you deserve better. Get well soon.


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

oh my gosh marge !
i'm so sorry that has
happened to you !!!!

i will be thinking of you 
and your family. sending
you tons of prayers for a
speedy recovery. hopefully
you won't have alot of pain.

oh my... how awful. again i 
am so so sorry !!!!


----------



## MJ (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh Marge! You and Paul will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you get better soon!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 27, 2005)

Prayers are being sent. 
Hope you and Paul both feel better soon.  

smiles and hugs, Trish


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 27, 2005)

I was so sorry to hear what happened Marge.  You and Paul are both in our prayers.  You are part of our family!

 Barbara and James (Maidrite)


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2005)

Much love to you Marge and wishing you a speedy recovery. I will put you on my prayer list and will be looking forward to hearing about you getting up and about soon.


----------



## luvs (Sep 27, 2005)

oh, my. prayers for marge. may she get well soon.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2005)

I hate this.  Marge, please take it easy and don't get up too soon.  Sending warm thoughts your way.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh no. Poor Marge. Tell my grandma that I love here and I hope she heals FAST!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im greedy and want her back soon!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 27, 2005)

Sending love and warm wishes to you and Paul.  Keep your chin up....just think how handy those double recliners will be when you both get home Marge!  Do you have someone to help you when you get to come home?  I'll be praying for you..and we'll be missing you here!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry Marge........you and Paul are in my prayers.  Stay strong and do what the medical team tells you to do and they will get you up in no time.  Be sure to ask for some pain medicine about 20 minutes before they do therapy on you.......that'll make it much easier on you.  Love Tresa


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 28, 2005)

MARGE AND PAUL MAY YOU BOTH BE BLESSED IN THE DAYS AHEAD, AND YOU GET TO FEELING MUCH BETTER WE ALL LOVE YOU GUYS AND YOU ARE VERY IMPORTANT TO US! WE WILL BE PRAYING FOR YOU BOTH! JAMES


----------



## jennyema (Sep 28, 2005)

[[[[[[[[[*MARGE*]]]]]]]]]]

[[[[[[[[[*PAUL*]]]]]]]]]]]

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## crewsk (Sep 28, 2005)

Marge, you & Paul are both in my thoughts & prayers. {{{{BIG HUGS}}}} to you both!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 28, 2005)

Maybe this is somebody telling you that you needed that rest! I am SO sorry, I know you must be feeling like, 'what else' right now.  Those AA folks have it right, tho 'one day at a time'.  You and hubbie will be in my thoughts. 


Jackie


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh no Marge, this is not fair... I can't believe it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But we all know that you are one strong, courageous young lady who is capable of rising above anything.  And we are all here to hold you up and Paul too (if it is not possible physically, certainly we do it with all our mights in spirit!!).  Keep your chin up... and get well soon both of you!!  I wish you all the best!!






Hugs... to Marge & Paul


----------



## BlueCat (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your accident. Wishing you a very speedy recovery.

BC


----------



## Sandyj (Sep 28, 2005)

Marge, may you and Dave heal well and quickly. I looked through all these messages - all these lovely people are concerned about you and wish you well because they've met you and care about you - they realise what a kind and generous person you are! Me too - I'll remember you in my prayers...Sandy


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 29, 2005)

Marge, I am so sorry that you fell and broke your hip.  I wish you a speedy recovery.  Get some much needed rest and I am sure that you will be up and around in no time.  I will be thinking of you and Paul.  Take care, SC


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 29, 2005)

Marge and Paul;  I pray that your recovery is quick and complete, and that you will have the strength and stamina to get through the therapy.  Injury is never  fun.  And  recovery takes too long.  But you'll do fine.  A lot of people are praying for you, and that's a good thing.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 29, 2005)

I just talked to Marge and she sounds soooooo much better!!!!  She is going to rehab for about a week - Paul is also at this same place so they will be under one roof again at least.  Marge said Paul is grouchy so he must be feeling better.  He just wants to go home - I know she does too.

Keep them in your prayers.

Just thought I would update their progress - she really sounded good!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for passing on the news!

Tell them HI, next time you talk to her.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 29, 2005)

I just briefly talked to Marge.  She was in the middle of talking to her doctor.  She sounded good.  I will be calling her later and will fill you guys in on any updates.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the updates......I was just about to post questioning how things were going.  Tell her we love her and Paul and to stay strong.  Their both in my prayers.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Sep 29, 2005)

Tell Dove that I miss her and that she and Paul are most definitely in my prayers!!!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 29, 2005)

Great Sierra, 

thanks for keeping us up to date...I'm glad you and Elf are keeping in touch with her...Please let her know I miss her and can't wait til she is up and around and back here with us.


kadesma


----------



## mish (Sep 29, 2005)

Sending Get Well wishes out to both of you.  Take care.

Mish


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 29, 2005)

I tried to call her back on her cell phone and only got her voice mail.  But she is probably just resting as she should be.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your well-wishes - Sierra cook and I both appreciate it.  We both met her and Paul.  Where did you meet her and Paul Sierra, I can't remember.  We met them for lunch in Napa Valley.  I've said this before but I'll say it again - As we sat behind them and they drove away in front of us I started crying - my husband looked at me with tears in his eyes and said, "I know, I know" - we instantly loved them both.  We knew we had met two people because of some obscure Internet cooking site and they forever would stay in our hearts!

I will call her tomorrow and check back in here.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 30, 2005)

What they said.  Make sure you follow doctors orders or I will come and break your legs. Luv ya 

Bang


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 30, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for your well-wishes - Sierra cook and I both appreciate it. We both met her and Paul. Where did you meet her and Paul Sierra, I can't remember. We met them for lunch in Napa Valley. I've said this before but I'll say it again - As we sat behind them and they drove away in front of us I started crying - my husband looked at me with tears in his eyes and said, "I know, I know" - we instantly loved them both. We knew we had met two people because of some obscure Internet cooking site and they forever would stay in our hearts!
> 
> I will call her tomorrow and check back in here.


 
I met Marge and Paul in Auburn, CA. I was down there for some training and they drove up from Sacramento to have lunch with me. Marge bought Dove with her. Dove is so cute.  Marge and Paul were so nice.  I wish that I had more time to spend with them.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Elf and Sierra, for keeping us updated on the progress of this lovely couple.  I am glad that they are at least able to stay close together, and that Marge seems to be improving very well... and you guys are fortunate to know them in person!!


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 30, 2005)

Marge, my prayers are with you both, you're such a loving person.  We'll miss your posts - many  hugs and you'll be in my prayers every single day!


2


----------



## Claire (Oct 1, 2005)

It may or may not be a comfort, but everyone I know who has had hip replacement surgery ... welll, it gave them a new lease on life.  I wish this for Dove.


----------



## callie (Oct 1, 2005)

I just now saw this thread - I'm so very sorry to hear about Marge!!  

Take it easy, Marge - and do what the doc says.  My prayers are with you and Paul.  May each day find each of you feeling stronger and better!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 1, 2005)

I just talked to Marge - she is doing ok if the rehab nursing home would get her her pain meds BEFORE they are terribly late.  Everyone keep your prayers going out - they need us.  I will pass along her address to anyone who would like to send them a card - it will be their home address. I will pass it on to GB, MJ, Barbara L, and jkath since they seem to be on here the most and I won't be on at all the rest of the night.  

She REALLY appreciates all the good thoughts and misses everyone TERRILBY as she says and would love to hear from you.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, isn't Dove a pomeranian? {sp}


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 1, 2005)

Please keep us updated Elf.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 2, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Hey, isn't Dove a pomeranian? {sp}


Dove is a long-coat chihuahua just like my Koapaka.

Can someone pm her addy to me? Thank you.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you Wasabi!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 2, 2005)

wasabi - really?  Dove isn't a Pom?  Oh dear - thanks!  

texasgirl - I didn't think that - I just like the glare smiley for some reason - who knows why!

wasabi - I sent you her addy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm going to be sending this whole thread to marge and just wanted everyone to know that I am erasing all the address requests - and if you have more thoughts going her way and Paul's way be sure and say them here.

If you still need her address just PM a site helper and you will get it.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2005)

*Bump*

Has anyone heard anymore about how Marge and Paul are doing?


kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2005)

I have tried to call her and just get her voice mail.  I will try again tomorrow.  Apparently she isn't at home yet though.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 8, 2005)

I heard from Marge this morning - 7:30 AM my time which means it was 4:30 AM her time!!! She wants everyone to picture this - she's sitting in the bathroom area waiting for a towel and washcloth in her wheel chair with her foot propped up on a bed pan for support - she thought you guys would get a chuckle out of that!! She's doing better but if she had one more week or so to heal she would feel better about going home to also take care of Paul. Paul has lost a lot of weight - he's down to 112 lbs. - he needs our prayers as does Marge. Hopefully that will NOT send Paul home before Marge, which they are thinking of doing. 

Keep them in your prayers - she really misses everyone - I mean REALLY misses everyone. She can't wait to get back here to her DC family.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know Elf...I plan to send her another card tomorrow...I really hope they keep Paul a little longer..112 lbs. or not that is still a lot for Marge to have to try to lift and all. She needs to heal completely herslf...Oh, boy, do I wish some of us were next door neighbors!!!!

kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 8, 2005)

She thanks everyone that has sent cards.  She really appreciates it and it means a lot to her.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 8, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Marge (Dove). I'm happy to say she is in good spirits and had me laughing with her stories. I sent our love and prayers, and I told her how much we miss her here on DC. She said she really misses her computer and Dove. Hopefully, one of her sons will bring Dove in to visit mommy soon. She still needs our prayers and well wishes, but she sounds good and sends her "Hello" to everyone.


----------



## middie (Oct 8, 2005)

i just got her address so i will be sending her a card in the next day or two


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh my goodness! I've been travelling these last two weeks and just now got online again.  I'm so sorry about your accident Marge, and I'm glad you're doing much better now.  Wishing you a speedy return to good health and easy mobility.  My heart goes out to you and Paul.  You're in my thoughts and prayers.  Please always take care when moving about (like I always caution my Mom and Dad who are in their 70's) ...


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Marge again - she is much stronger sounding.  Her sons brought Dove to see her - she said Dove just pranced up and down the hallway with her tail and head held high - the Queen!!!  She said she was so proud of herself and the hit of the nursing home!  As her sons were leaving Dove put on her brakes when she realized she was going out the door - she did not want to leave!!!

She misses everyone terribly.  I'm going to make a copy of this thread tomorrow and mail it to her.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2005)

Great Elf, thanks for letting us know how Marge is doing...HI Marge, glad you finallly got to see your baby Dove...I bet that little pooch was so happy to see you...Can't waot til you are home and with us again..Take care get strong see you soon


kadesma


----------



## callie (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, Marge!!  I'm so happy that you got to visit with Dove - I bet everyone LOVED her!!!!  I know she misses you.  LOTS of get well quick wishes coming your way.  You and Paul are in my prayers...


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 10, 2005)

We are really missing you Marge!  So glad you got to see your baby...that's a good enough reason to want to go home!  Hope you are getting better each day!


----------



## tweedee (Oct 11, 2005)

Marge,

   My thoughts and prayers are with you, Always!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 21, 2005)

*Dove*

Certainly glad she likes dogs.  They seem to bring the most joy when you don't feel like you want to live.  They know how to make person laugh.  I got cousin who is still alive because he has his dogs.  They make him want to keep going no matter how.  The dogs understand when we don't.  I know she will want to be with her baby Dove and the thought alone will bring her the strength she needs.  Prayer is  good healer too.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi Marge, hope all is well with you and you will be coming home soon..We sure miss you..It's not the same without our Marge here...

hugs to you and Paul
kadesma


----------

